# Middle name for Emerson - Girl



## PandaMao

My husband and I have had two names picked, one for a girl and one for a boy, for quite awhile now. The problem is, I reminded hubby about our name picks and he is the one who picked both middle name and he doesn't even remember picking the girl one! I'm not the biggest fan of his naming style so told him I was gonna start looking for a different middle name. The original middle name is Grace. It's not necessarily out, but if he can't even remember picking it her obviously isn't too attached to it.

So, here's what I need. Should I stick with Emerson Grace or go with something different? I really like names that are unique, but not "out there" and he likes more traditional. Is there a perfect name out there to satisfy both our styles? Help!


----------



## ShelbyLC

Some names that came to mind for Emerson -

Emerson Jade
Emerson Claire
Emerson Adelaide
Emerson Delaney
Emerson Jolie


----------



## JJKCB

im really not a fan of grace so I would change it if it was me

I think you need a feminine middle names as Emerson is masculine

maybe:

Rose
Lily
Elsie
Belle


----------



## bumblebeexo

Emerson Lily
Emerson Rose
Emerson Faith
Emerson Skye
Emerson Louise
Emerson Jane
Emerson Claire


----------



## PandaMao

I really like Rose. It's my favorite flow, but it is also my sister's middle name so not sure about it. I also really like Delaney, but our last name has 3 syllables so I think it would be too much of a mouthful. I also like a few of the others, but not sure yet. More suggestions welcome.


----------



## JJKCB

what about Emerson Rosa then? 

a little bit different to Rose

there is also:

Rosemary
Rosalie
Primrose
Rosanna

although most are 3 syllables


----------



## ShelbyLC

Some others:

Emerson Aisley/Eisley
Emerson Hadley
Emerson Freya
Emerson Hazel
Emerson Iris
Emerson Niamh/Neave/Neve
Emerson Ruby
Emerson Nova
Emerson Zoe/Zoey/Zooey
Emerson Vada/Veda


----------



## Mrs.B.

The first middle name that came to my mind when I read your title, was Grace :haha:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Emerson Olivia first came to mind


Emerson Alexis
Emerson Nicole
Emerson June
Emerson Diane
Emerson Lilah
Emerson Renee
Emerson Amelia
Emerson Jade
Emerson Sophia


----------



## Cowgirl07

Emerson Rose is definitely top of my list. But since you aren't sure about it I like
Lily
Anne
Ray
Marie
Christine 
Joy


----------



## bassdesire

Emerson Rose (as many have suggested, it is perfect!)
Emerson Leigh
Emerson Marie
Emerson Olivia
Emerson Claire
Emerson Elise


It depends, too, if her name is "really" Emmie or Emma or whatever as that might change some suggestions :)


----------



## PandaMao

I'm still undecided, but I really appreciate all the suggestions. Hubby doesn't sound too sure about any of the names I throw his way, even Rose which sound really nice together.

Bassdesire, I plan on using the nickname Emmy, but don't think I'd use the nickname with the middle name. If I was using the middle I'd probably be using the full first.


----------



## Lady_Bee

Hmm... Some other suggestions

Emerson May
Emerson Lara
Emerson Sophie
Emerson Leah
Emerson Lucy
Emerson Charlotte
Emerson Heidi

... That's all I've got. :)


----------



## amymum

Emerson Juliet or Emerson Ruby <3


----------



## PandaMao

So we have 3 considerations now. We're going with one of these if it's a girl.

Emerson Rose
Emerson Quinn
Emerson Monroe

I know, not to everyone's taste, but hubby actually likes all three. Probably won't make our minds up for sure at least until gender scan.


----------

